
Unix at 50: How the OS that powered smartphones started from failure - elorant
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/08/unix-at-50-it-starts-with-a-mainframe-a-gator-and-three-dedicated-researchers/
======
strin
> The following year, the lab hired Ritchie, a Harvard grad whose father was a
> Bell Labs alum, and Ken Thompson, a self-described army brat who, by his own
> admission, spent at least a month actively dodging the Bell Labs recruiter
> on the Cal-Berkeley campus

